

Open Source Tools That Can Replace Popular Security Software - woan
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3928221_1/59-Open-Source-Tools-That-Can-Replace-Popular-Security-Software.htm

======
JoachimSchipper
This is garbage. "AppArmor Replaces: Barracuda Web Application Firewall
(...)". Sure, restricting filesystem access and other system calls is
_exactly_ the same as (hopefully?) protecting against SQL injection.

~~~
derobert
They mention both AppArmor and ModSecurity as replacing the Barracuda Web
Application Firewall. Sounds like replacing it would use both. Hardly makes
the like garbage.

